# Why does my cockatiel have poop on his vent?



## ilocockatiel (Aug 5, 2020)

as you might know, i am new to bird owning. my brand new tiel named ilo all in all a chill bird. i have had many concerns over these past few days just because i’m new and don’t really know what i’m doing, even though i have done all my research! but all of those are minor and being solved themselves. but one that i still keep worrying about is pretty gross. i’ve mentioned before but, my baby has poo all over his vent😰 i’ve looked it up and everything keeps saying it could be dehydration, illness, stress, etc. of course reading those things scares me. i know there are some things it could be. he could be stressing over his new home. he also could be not taking to his new food very well. he was fed mostly seed his whole life and i’ve been trying to get him to move over to veggies and pellets. his poops themselves are pretty fine from what i know, but they keeps sticking to him!! 😢 he also is always cleaning his rear himself. i tried to clean it, but he didn’t let me for obvious reasons. i also don’t wanna keep stressing him out. i am hoping it isn’t illness because we can’t exactly afford a vet trip at the moment...i just want my baby to be ok. if anyone has any clue on what is wrong with my birb please respond. 
-sincerely, a very worrisome mom


----------



## Mangotiel2525 (Aug 6, 2020)

Get it checked ASAP!


----------



## ilocockatiel (Aug 5, 2020)

i called an avian vet and she said that he is most likely stressed from the move. she told me that if i wanted i could go get some probiotics from my pet store. i also think that it could be from me switching out his food too soon which probably messed with his tummy. as long as he continues to eat and drink, the vet said he should be ok.


----------



## Daytontiel (Feb 24, 2019)

Switching food too soon most like the reason. Provide him some seeds and remove veggies from his diet temporarily. Veggies will make poop watery.


----------



## ilocockatiel (Aug 5, 2020)

yes i will do that! i don’t force him to eat his veggies (i keep them in his cage but at the bottom in case he feels like it) and am switching to seed temporarily until he gets settled in. i will keep updated!


----------



## Chip&candy (Aug 5, 2020)

My birds poop looked similar the first 2/3 days. I was really worried too. I read that when the diet is just seeds then poop is dark green. Now it's a month and they have started to eat fruits and veggies very well. Their poop also looks normal.


----------

